

Crime Visualization for 50 Cities  - ericwu01
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663975/infographic-of-the-day-where-do-crimes-happen-in-your-neighborhood

======
msredmond
This is pretty darn cool -- thanks for sharing it.

